# Rückrufmasche ungebrochen: 0190807238



## technofreak (13 April 2004)

gestern gegen 19:20  auf dem Handy frisch eingetroffen (ein Rufton) : 
0490190807238 

(mit Ländervorwahl, damits auch nicht gleich auffällt) 
und oh  Wunder,  ein bekannter Name: 

RegTP-Anfrage


> 190	807238	BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG
> Adresse:
> BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG
> Barthstr. 22
> 80339 München



tf


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

*Rückrufmasche ungebrochen 0190807238*

:evil: 
Mich haben die am 11.04.04 um 9.19 Uhr. Eine Unverschämtheit. Ich hab mir schon gedacht das was nicht stimmt  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

Mich haben die auch angerufen...woher haben die meine Handynummer?


----------



## johinos (15 April 2004)

Einfaches googeln führt zu einer Info bei teltarif: 

_Wie ich bei der RegTP rausfinden konnte, handelt es sich hierbei um die Firma:
BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG
Barthstr. 22
80339 München
Weitere Recherchen ergaben, dass die Firma Rechnungen wiederrum für die Firma
ACN GmbH
Im Wiesenring 36
63150 Heusenstamm
erteilt._

Im Bekanntenkreis kam der einmalige Klingelton auch an und hinterließ die Rufnummer. Scheint Serie zu sein. Nachricht an ACN und RegTP reicht doch wohl, ACN hat sicherlich untervermietet.


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

Ich frage mich bloß was es ihnen bring?!? Denn wer ist schon so blöd und ruft da zurück? Denn eigentlich können die ja nicht mein Handy automatisch zurückrufen lassen...oder doch?
Ich habe das nur bisher von Vodafone-Kunden gehört, kann es sein das die Nummern weitergegeben haben?


----------



## technofreak (15 April 2004)

Diver schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich bloß was es ihnen bring?!? Denn wer ist schon so blöd und ruft da zurück? Denn eigentlich können die ja nicht mein Handy automatisch zurückrufen lassen...oder doch?
> Ich habe das nur bisher von Vodafone-Kunden gehört, kann es sein das die Nummern weitergegeben haben?



es handelt sich auch um D1 Nummern. Außerdem würde ich nicht so überheblich über 
Menschen sprechen, die sich nicht so "erfahren" sind wie du, sondern sich durch welche Umstände auch immer 
täuschen lassen, z.B durch die Landesvorwahl 049 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Irgendwelche Folgekosten oder Gefahren dürfte ich ja nicht befürchten wenn ich nicht zurückgerufen habe...oder!?!


----------



## technofreak (16 April 2004)

nein 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

*Villeicht doch ein Betrug?*

Ich habe heute festgestellt, dass mein Nokia 7650 sechmal diese Nummer angewählt hat, jedesmal mit einer Anrufdauer von 0:00:00. Ist das jemand anderem auch aufgefallen?

Weiterhin habe ich festgestellt, dass meine PrePaidkarte nicht mehr das Guthaben ausweisst, welches es haben sollte, es ist um mind 15 € niedriger. Ich vermute mal, das die Nummer irgendwas am Telefon manipuliert hat.

Hat sonst noch jemand Ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruss
Lo


----------



## sascha (20 April 2004)

> Ich vermute mal, das die Nummer irgendwas am Telefon manipuliert hat.



Das halte ich für SEHR unwahrscheinlich.


----------

